# Dis-budding-Did I wait too long?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So MB is now 4 days old.
I have been trying to get in contact with the guy who raises goats near me, who knows how to dis-bud. I lost his number and so it took a while to contact him. 
I was able to get his number from a student's mom, as she is his brother and he is my neighbor 2 miles up the road.

I hear some disbud lamanchas no later than 3 days old.
Wondering if 5 days would be too long..
I am not sure how they are supposed to be when they are ready to be dis-budded? Is it just a little nub?
He had a tiny nub yesterday and tonight has a little bump.
I can definitely feel them but can't see them.

He is supposed to stop by tomorrow and if not I will call him, as I got his number again from his sister (whose son tales lessons from my dad).

So if they are too big would that make it more likely for scurs?

Just interested in learning all the info on this.
I will no doubt learn a lot tomorrow, but mostly of the actual procedure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I go by bud growth...not age. Five days probably wouldn't be long...but if those buds are really coming through...you "might" get scurs. It will just depend if the disbudder fits around the base and gets it all. I can usually wait to disbud my buck kids a week to week and a half without getting scurs...usually. 

And yes...there will just be a little nub...the horn will break through the skin and at that time or before you'll want to get the kid disbudded soon.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it might just be starting to poke through the skin, hard to tell with all that hair and with him moving around.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he will be fine -- at 5 days 

Ive done some standard breed goats at 4 weeks of age. Not recommended to wait that long BUT if you can get the iron to the bad of the horn thats all that matters. 

So no worries there his sound PLENTY short enough to be done 

scurs can happen even if done at the right time. Its all about burning correctly and getting all of the horn bud.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Stacey


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Yep. I've done kids at 10 days of age, and they disbudded fine.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm always late getting mine done and haven't had any issues yet. :thumb:


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dont know if you have checked out Youtube for videos on disbudding. 




might help


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Thanks I will check that out late-when I can use a faster computer.
We had a big snow storm last night and still coming down right now.
So I kinda doubt he will be able to come today.
Good thing it wouldn't be much of a problem to wait another day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Let us know hoe it goes. Should be fine I would think. I have done a ND successfully at 3 weeks + . Randi has him and since it was one of my first disbuddings I asked to make sure nothing is coming back. All still good. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

OKay so he stopped by.

He said to leave them on. Him being a buck it wouldn't matter as much.
He also said he isn't ready yet. He waits till they really start to poke through.

He said to wait 1-2 weeks and see if I can find a buyer for him that wants them off. If not then leave them on.
He said he has a dis-budder but isn't a active goat person anymore so he would have to look for it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't leave the horns on. Being a buck is an excellent reason to take them OFF. Bucks grow much larger, thicker horns than does and are more likely to be aggressive. Not to mention when bucks are housed together and they fight with each other horns just add one more way they can seriously injure or kill each other.

I would find someone else to get him disbudded soon, much less chance of scurs the sooner you get it done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with ptgoats45


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Good point-I didn't think of that.
This guy might be hard to convince-he says the biggest reason to keep them on is a higher sale price at the market.
I told him so not happening.
I will tell him I want them done and see if he can do it for me. If not I will have to find someone else.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

This is YOUR choice - not his. 
YOUR goat - not his. 

If you want the kid disbudded, and you are going to pay him for it, he should do it. 
If he doesnt want to do it, you will find someone else to pay to do it. Simple. 

I would have found that incredibly rude if I asked someone to come out and disbud, they came and told me not to do it. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I did find it rude, although I wasn't as thorough on the phone as he thought I meant I wanted to discuss the How to's and when. I have a problem where I don't say much as people ramble on about what they *know* is best-hard time speaking my mind. I thought for sure I heard from his sister that he raises goats but he actually doesn't anymore.
He said he will look for his dis-budder and I will call him tomorrow.

Hard to convince as some farmers I have met in the area are way "old school".
They know a lot, don't get me wrong, but know little about what works today and what people are wanting today.
I tell him people today are wanting them hornless- but should have told him why(danger of horns and for 4-H and shows etc).
I don't like the sound of "sell it and let it be someone else's problem" (although he didn't say it in those words), not very thoughtful and I worry about what could happen with young children and horns.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, now I am really thinking I waited too long.
He has little horns that are poking through the hair and are visible and really even to feel.
maybe 3/8 to1/2 inch long. How many more days do I have?
The breeder is still trying to reach her friend. Hopefully he will pick up and be able to disbud him soon.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you find someone else to do it? A vet even? My vet does a good job for $5.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Still didnt hear anything. The breeder said to call midvale and see if they can do it. So I will call the vet tomorrow morning.
I would like it to be that cheap but I doubt it.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Can you find someone else to do it? A vet even? My vet does a good job for $5.


5$??? :shocked: :shocked: :drool: 
I wish I could find someone who would do that for me. I'm gonna ask my dang vets again, and maybe that local boer farm . . . though I don't think they disbud . . .


----------

